# comment telechargement des gif animé



## kaz57 (20 Mai 2007)

comment faire pour telecharger des gif animés sur les sites avec mac


----------



## Moonwalker (20 Mai 2007)

Click-droit : enregistrer l'image sur le bureau.

Mais pour lire le gif anim&#233;, il faut utiliser Quicktime.


----------



## Alycastre (20 Mai 2007)

Moonwalker a dit:


> Mais pour lire le gif anim&#233;, il faut utiliser Quicktime.



Ou un navigateur .... 



Et en outre, pour savoir ou* t&#233;l&#233;charger*, il faut poster dans "Internet" !


----------



## zacromatafalgar (21 Mai 2007)

Ou bien GifVisualizer, bah oui j'm'fait un peu de pub...


----------

